# Ohio River way too high for fishing!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Well the Ohio River is up to over 40 feet right now and going higher! That storm went right up river water shed so nearly all the runoff is being dumped in the OHIO. I doubt it will be down to fish-able levels any time soon. So looks like the big lakes will be the only places to wet a line for awhile.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The pain of the big O,, always the last to recede,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Right now there is a barge that is stuck against Racine dam. Looks like it will be there for awhile.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Right now there is a barge that is stuck again Racine dam. Looks like it will be there for awhile.


I saw that on the news too...


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha! Too high for fishing? That's impossible. 
Now catching is a different story. 
Just messin' with ya. 
I tried the river on that fast rise yesterday and got blanked but moved to an inland lake a got 4 "eyes" in about 45 minutes. They didn't seem to mind the front or high wind. 
1/8 jig, big joshy lime slush(2.75") slow cranked. Inhaled.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't be afraid to try backwaters in the spring when the river is up. We have caught plenty of 30-50 pound cats in the creeks when the river is blowing out. We took third in a cabelas King kat tournament a few years ago when the river was nasty. Pulled blue cats out of a creek that is only 6 feet deep at pool. The two teams that beat us also fished a backwater. Everybody that stuck to the main river got skunked


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Skip2myalou said:


> Don't be afraid to try backwaters in the spring when the river is up. We have caught plenty of 30-50 pound cats in the creeks when the river is blowing out. We took third in a cabelas King kat tournament a few years ago when the river was nasty. Pulled blue cats out of a creek that is only 6 feet deep at pool. The two teams that beat us also fished a backwater. Everybody that stuck to the main river got skunked


When you have those conditions do you fish closer to the mouth or farther up the creek? Thanks for any help given.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad to see this thread. We have a club tournament coming up at New Cumberland and I've only been on the Ohio in June/July/August. I've heard stories about high water and how dangerous the debris can be. I've always wanted to fish more in spring, but never make it down since it's about 1 hr. 30 min. away. Plan to go between now and May to do some fishing. Can anyone give me any guidance as to what to expect, stay away from etc.? Also, I see flow rates and I'm assuming 21 is average?

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

rustyhooks42 said:


> Glad to see this thread. We have a club tournament coming up at New Cumberland and I've only been on the Ohio in June/July/August. I've heard stories about high water and how dangerous the debris can be. I've always wanted to fish more in spring, but never make it down since it's about 1 hr. 30 min. away. Plan to go between now and May to do some fishing. Can anyone give me any guidance as to what to expect, stay away from etc.? Also, I see flow rates and I'm assuming 21 is average?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


Normal pool elevation for the New Cumberland dam is around 12.5 ft.... 17 ft is usually my absolute limit for fishing it from boat.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This is New Cumberland dam...
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fish the Greenup pool. 12ish is normal. I have fished it at 22' and did well but as stated there will be plenty of debris. I don't like going if it's over 16 as boat control becomes ify for my trolling motor. I prefer more like 13.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Look: Both. We have caught them around the mouth of the creek and 15 miles up one. They run up the creeks to spawn so they are in there anyways once the water gets warmer...but warmer days, more sunlight, and a raging river push alot fo shad in the creeks and the blues go in and gorge. My favorite creek we usually fish the first 3-4 miles from the mouth. It's a decent run from a ramp though so the interesting part is always trying to get there and back safely.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

look111 said:


> When you have those conditions do you fish closer to the mouth or farther up the creek? Thanks for any help given.


Look,,, Rustyhooks,,,, PM sent.
Lewis,,, I'll pass you one of my 'spot' maps,,,,, just to show you what I look for.?


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help Skip and Doboy. I have a couple of creeks flowing into the Ohio that I'll try out. New to this so it'll be interesting and exciting because it's new. Thanks again.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a blast when fishing shallow in the spring and you can see a big blue sticking outta the water as it tails to your bait. 

I do better in the spring with fresh caught shad too. Fillets seem to be a go to.. as do body chunks. Shad outfishes frozen skip 10-1 for us in the spring. And always gets the big ones. I save the frozen skip for summer drifting.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

If I have any luck at all I'll post it.


----------

